# server-disco: "zeitüberschreitung" patch1.1a



## YuRiot (12. Dezember 2008)

hi!

bis eben war alles absolut prima, haben schön burgen geraidet - doch plötztlich disco...und nun komm ich nicht mehr auf den server (averland)!
fehlermeldung: "zeitüberschreitung"!
hat das noch wer?

grüße


----------



## Jemix (12. Dezember 2008)

YuRiot schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> bis eben war alles absolut prima, haben schön burgen geraidet - doch plötztlich disco...und nun komm ich nicht mehr auf den server (averland)!
> fehlermeldung: "zeitüberschreitung"!
> ...





Hey,

Ja selbes Problem und nu komm ich nichtmehr drauf auf die Serverauswahl. "Service nicht verfügbar" oder so steht als da.
Verdaaaammt ging grad gut ab bei uns...


----------



## judgeu (12. Dezember 2008)

gleiches problem mit der zeitüberschreitung auf erengard
beim anderen server kam ein meldungsfenster "der server hat eure verbindung unterbrochen"
. . .


----------



## klahcs (12. Dezember 2008)

Middenland is das gleiche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schnief*


----------



## YuRiot (12. Dezember 2008)

danke für deine schnelle antwort !
naja, wär ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn jetzt alles klappen würde -  nachdem die patchcontents mal echt gut sind!
heut abend hätts so schön werden können, wenn alle im rvr schnetzeln. aber noch hab ich hoffnung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghune (12. Dezember 2008)

Auch auf carroburg so, werden wahrscheinlich irgendetwas nachpatchen


----------



## Kiyon (12. Dezember 2008)

ach lasst euch nit von nem disconnect nit unterbringen^^


----------



## Jemix (12. Dezember 2008)

Carroburg geht wieder, jedenfalls bei mir, testet es mal!

MfG


----------



## Zafric (12. Dezember 2008)

Komm ins RvR haben sie gesagt... Die Server sind stabiler, haben sie gesagt... Und ich Idiot glaube ihnen -.-


----------



## Sannele83 (12. Dezember 2008)

hab das gleiche problem auf averland


----------



## Topran (12. Dezember 2008)

Moin!
Auf Bolga bei mir ebenso...
Denke auch, die patchen was nach.


----------



## DefenderX (12. Dezember 2008)

Hergig selbiges nachdem ich  einige zeit AFK war erst charakterbildschirm dann Serverliste ... Beim Einwählversuch Zeitüberschreitung...  Mich deucht irgend ein Praktikant hat da wieder Müll gebaut ;-)) Naja mehr Zeit fürs RL.

Gruß
DefenderX


----------



## Jemix (12. Dezember 2008)

Hm kam eben auf Carroburg drauf aber nach 2min wieder Disc.
Einfach mal abwarten...

MfG


----------



## YuRiot (12. Dezember 2008)

bei mir connected nicht mal mehr der client richtig...die scheinen ein klitzekleines problemchen zu haben bei goa. 
naja, kann ja mal vorkommen...*hust


wie soll das bloß werden, wenn alle feierabend haben und heut abend on kommen? herrliche aussichten ;D


----------



## Gloti (12. Dezember 2008)

In DAoC konnten sie es IG vorher ankündigen... War grad beim 2. Step einer PQ.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazyb00n (12. Dezember 2008)

Server kappt mir immer die Verbindung auf Carroburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetz kriege ich nicht einmal mehr den Patcher zum laufen. Der läuft nur im Hintergrund..

Naja schaun wir mal später nochmal rein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2008)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Mich deucht irgend ein Praktikant hat da wieder Müll gebaut ;-))



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht *gg* Irgendnen Azubi oder Praktikant ist über die Kabel in der Serverhalle gestolpert und hat das ein oder andere rausgerissen *gg*


----------



## YuRiot (12. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht *gg* Irgendnen Azubi oder Praktikant ist über die Kabel in der Serverhalle gestolpert und hat das ein oder andere rausgerissen *gg*



"ääähm chef, ich hab mir mal den switch geborgt...!"


----------



## Magi999 (12. Dezember 2008)

Geht auch nicht
Weiss einer, wo die statuen eigenlich stehen würden?


----------



## Gloti (12. Dezember 2008)

In DAoC kam mal die Entschuldigung, dass eine sehr dicke Putzfrau auf der Leitung stand. Zu der Zeit levelte ich grad in SH... ach, die alten Zeiten... Servercrashs haben auch ihr gutes.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YuRiot (12. Dezember 2008)

Gloti schrieb:


> In DAoC kam mal die Entschuldigung, dass eine sehr dicke Putzfrau auf der Leitung stand. Zu der Zeit levelte ich grad in SH... ach, die alten Zeiten... Servercrashs haben auch ihr gutes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"adipöse raumpflegefachkraft" heißt das bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Noronion (12. Dezember 2008)

hm agrimm auch weg, erst zeitüberschreitung nun patch fehlerhaft blabla versuchen is es päter erneut -.-.-.-.-


----------



## Topran (12. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir gehts wieder... ka, was da los war/ist


----------



## joke78 (12. Dezember 2008)

Averland geht auch nix...."Zeitüberschreitung"


----------



## raphnexx (12. Dezember 2008)

Helmgart ist auch weg.... Serverauswahl --> Zeitüberschreitung.....


----------



## Jamil (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

unser technisches Team ist sich der Probleme bereits bewusst und arbeitet an einer Lösung. Wir halten euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden und ich stelle sobald wie möglich News online.

Danke für euer Verständnis


----------



## DefenderX (12. Dezember 2008)

Jamil schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> unser technisches Team ist sich der Probleme bereits bewusst und arbeitet an einer Lösung. Wir halten euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden und ich stelle sobald wie möglich News online.
> 
> Danke für euer Verständnis




Wir danken für die Stellungnahme und hoffen das ihr die Probleme schnell in den Griff kriegt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
DefenderX


----------



## YuRiot (12. Dezember 2008)

Jamil schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> unser technisches Team ist sich der Probleme bereits bewusst und arbeitet an einer Lösung. Wir halten euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden und ich stelle sobald wie möglich News online.
> 
> Danke für euer Verständnis




Danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Dezember 2008)

Da sach ich auch ma danke das sich einer von euch hier blicken lässts undn statement dabei hat ^^


----------



## Grimtom (12. Dezember 2008)

nicht alle sind rausgeflogen, nen paar aus der Gilde sind noch online, und nen paar hats erwischt. :-)


----------



## Gloti (12. Dezember 2008)

> ...da durch den jüngsten Serverzusammenbruch einige Daten verloren gegangen sind, wurden alle Accounts auf den Stand von 30.11.2008 zurückversetzt.
> 
> Wir entschuldigen uns für diese Probleme und hoffen, das ihr weiterhin Spaß in der Welt von WAR haben werdet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (12. Dezember 2008)

Ein Kumpel hat das Problem auch auf Averland.. ich komme problemlos rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YuRiot (12. Dezember 2008)

Gloti schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da wäre meine antwort: "byebye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Crino (12. Dezember 2008)

wäre schön wenn das heute noch klappt freue mich schon so auf die massen heute abend


----------



## DefenderX (12. Dezember 2008)

Gloti schrieb:


> ZITAT
> ...da durch den jüngsten Serverzusammenbruch einige Daten verloren gegangen sind, wurden alle Accounts auf den Stand von 30.11.2008 zurückversetzt.
> 
> Wir entschuldigen uns für diese Probleme und hoffen, das ihr weiterhin Spaß in der Welt von WAR haben werdet.




Glotti du weisst wie man sich unbeliebt macht. *sfg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demlack (12. Dezember 2008)

Hab das Prob auch auf Carroburg! Erst is mein Kumpel rausgeflogen und als er wieder reinkam wars bei mir vorbei und jetzt nur noch Zeitüberschreitung. 
Aber das mit dem statement find ich auch sehr gut. Naja da hilft wohl nur abwarten


----------



## Sam28 (12. Dezember 2008)

flog raus und konnte nach ner weile wieder rein, andere flogen erst später raus und kommen noch nicht wieder rein.


----------



## crazyb00n (12. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir ist immer noch dieses Problem mit dem Patcher, auch wenn ich Neustart mache oder diese mft.myp Datei lösche :/
Nach 5 Tagen mal wieder spielen wollen und dann war nach 10min schon wieder Schluss.

Mein Patcher kriegt keine Verbindung zu:
http://patcher.war-europe.com/patch/patche...er-goa.prod.sig


Seite kann nicht geladen werden..


----------



## Sterntaler (12. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenn die Vermutung naheliegt, hat es nichts mit dem Patchtag zu tun. Wie es aussieht ist die Verbindung zum Rechenzentrum gestört oder bereitet sonstwie Probleme.

Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Dezember 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Vermutung naheliegt, hat es nichts mit dem Patchtag zu tun. Wie es aussieht ist die Verbindung zum Rechenzentrum gestört oder bereitet sonstwie Probleme.
> 
> Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden.



Dann muss es aber ne sehr adpiöse Raumpflegefachkraft gewesen sein wenn die verbindung zum Rechenzentrum abbricht  xD

so is geändert  ^^


----------



## YuRiot (12. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Dann muss es aber ne große Putzfrau gewesen sein wenn die verbindung zum Rechenzentrum abbricht  xD







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw:
wie schaltet man eigenltich die spielerbetrachtung ein/aus?


----------



## DefenderX (12. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Dann muss es aber ne große Putzfrau gewesen sein wenn die verbindung zum Rechenzentrum abbricht  xD




Eine seeehr große... *ggg*


----------



## Andreas201078 (12. Dezember 2008)

da lobt man den patch und befindet sich grad in einer fetten open rvr schlacht und dann kackt die verbindung ab... zum scheissen echt! einige server gehen aber auf hergig komm ich mit meinem main seit 1,5 stunden nicht mehr rein... zum kotzen sowas!


----------



## Andreas201078 (12. Dezember 2008)

YuRiot schrieb:


> btw:
> wie schaltet man eigenltich die spielerbetrachtung ein/aus?



optionen musst glaub ich einen haken bei "ausgeblendet" rein machen...


----------



## YuRiot (12. Dezember 2008)

Andreas201078 schrieb:


> da lobt man den patch und befindet sich grad in einer fetten open rvr schlacht und dann kackt die verbindung ab... zum scheissen echt! einige server gehen aber auf hergig komm ich mit meinem main seit 1,5 stunden nicht mehr rein... zum kotzen sowas!



da hast du nicht unrecht, aber warten wirs mal ab. wenns bald wieder geht, sei es verziehen, oder?! ruhig bleiben, der patch heute war ja mal wirklich nett. mythic/goa haben noch ne chance! 
(mein account läuft noch 5 tage)


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2008)

Tja... Murphy ist halt ein echtes A*** sag ich dazu nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YuRiot (12. Dezember 2008)

Andreas201078 schrieb:


> optionen musst glaub ich einen haken bei "ausgeblendet" rein machen...




ich danke dir! werde es GLEICH ausprobieren...*hust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btw: ich zieh mir grad schnell die demo von chronicles of spellborn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefenderX (12. Dezember 2008)

YuRiot schrieb:


> ich danke dir! werde es GLEICH ausprobieren...*hust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum haste überhaupt was dagegen ? *grübel*


----------



## YuRiot (12. Dezember 2008)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Warum haste überhaupt was dagegen ? *grübel*




hab ich gar net - im gegenteil: bei mir isses aus und ich wills wieder einschalten! ich versteh die leute auch net, die es aus haben.


----------



## alurin (12. Dezember 2008)

In altdorf stehen die staturen im kriegsvirtel

ich komm auch nich auf middelnand  aber auch andere komm ich


----------



## Crino (12. Dezember 2008)

bei mir hat ein router neustart geholfen jetzt kommen ich auch wieder auf hergig rauf


----------



## YuRiot (12. Dezember 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Vermutung naheliegt, hat es nichts mit dem Patchtag zu tun. Wie es aussieht ist die Verbindung zum Rechenzentrum gestört oder bereitet sonstwie Probleme.
> 
> Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden.




nur mal interessehalber: warum gehn dann manche server und manche nicht, warum haben manche spieler disco und manche nicht? versteh ich nicht - kann aber auch an mangelnder ahnung liegen.

gruß


----------



## DefenderX (12. Dezember 2008)

YuRiot schrieb:


> hab ich gar net - im gegenteil: bei mir isses aus und ich wills wieder einschalten! ich versteh die leute auch net, die es aus haben.




Aaaahso dann habe ich es falsch verstanden. Aber dann würde es ja heissen wenns bei dir Standartmässig deaktiviertwäre wäre es auch bei mir möglicherweise so...

Hmmm sobald ich ON kann werde ich also auch mal bei mir nachschauen...


----------



## Rolenn (12. Dezember 2008)

Frage von einem ohne Ahnung: Was bedeutet disco in diesem zusammenhang? 

Schon mal danke für eine Antwort.


----------



## YuRiot (12. Dezember 2008)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Aaaahso dann habe ich es falsch verstanden. Aber dann würde es ja heissen wenns bei dir Standartmässig deaktiviertwäre wäre es auch bei mir möglicherweise so...
> 
> Hmmm sobald ich ON kann werde ich also auch mal bei mir nachschauen...




ich glaube ich habe das neulich versehentlich ausgeschaltet ohne es zu merken. ist standartmäßig an!


----------



## YuRiot (12. Dezember 2008)

Rolenn schrieb:


> Frage von einem ohne Ahnung: Was bedeutet disco in diesem zusammenhang?
> 
> Schon mal danke für eine Antwort.




disconnect

gruß


----------



## Catwar (12. Dezember 2008)

alurin schrieb:


> In altdorf stehen die staturen im kriegsvirtel
> 
> ich komm auch nich auf middelnand  aber auch andere komm ich




und ich hab mir auf Middenland ebend nen Char erstellt und kurz gespielt, aber komme nich zu meinen auf Averland.


----------



## banid (12. Dezember 2008)

also auf bolgasgrad tuts immer noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefenderX (12. Dezember 2008)

YuRiot schrieb:


> ich glaube ich habe das neulich versehentlich ausgeschaltet ohne es zu merken. ist standartmäßig an!




Dann bin ich beruhigt ;-))


----------



## Teltras (12. Dezember 2008)

ich bin zwar keiner von der ungeduldigen Sorte aber so vergrault man sich perfekt die Spieler...Freitagabends Server down...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (12. Dezember 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Vermutung naheliegt, hat es nichts mit dem Patchtag zu tun. Wie es aussieht ist die Verbindung zum Rechenzentrum gestört oder bereitet sonstwie Probleme.
> 
> Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden.




Die Putzfrau war es, hat mal schnell die Stecker gezogen weil die Kabel im Weg waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lazybone747 (12. Dezember 2008)

böhse putzfrau^^....naja manche server gehen ja "wieder"


----------



## Tornby (12. Dezember 2008)

Alarm Alarm! Ich spiele auf Carroburg. Bin um 16:44 vom Server geflogen, keine Reconnect möglich, Dateien komplett geprüft. Alarm! Ich wollt doch gemütlich versumpfen oh man! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt mal im Ernst, so vergrault man echt die Spieler. Wirklich sehr schade.


----------



## softcake_orange (12. Dezember 2008)

Mal im ernst, was habt ihr nach den letzten Patches und Nachpatches für die Patches, Hotfixes und Nachpatches für die Hotfixes erwartet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grundsätzlich ist es positiv, dass die Entwickler so patchgeil sind und ihr Werk schnell verbessern wollen. 
Aber auf Dauer vergrault man sich damit schon den ein oder anderen Abonnenten.


----------



## Sterntaler (12. Dezember 2008)

Nach unserem gegenwärtigen Kenntnisstand war mindestens ein sehr wichtiger Router der France Telecom ausgefallen.
Bis eben waren viele Internetservice in Frankreich einschließlich unserer Spieleplattform schwer oder garnicht zu erreichen.

Unser technisches Team hat eng mit den verantwortlichen zusammengearbeitet und das Problem ist ihren Angaben zufolge nun behoben.


----------



## heretik (12. Dezember 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es positiv, dass die Entwickler so patchgeil sind und ihr Werk schnell verbessern wollen.
> Aber auf Dauer vergrault man sich damit schon den ein oder anderen Abonnenten.



Durch das umgehende Ausmerzen von Fehlern vergrault man sich Abonnenten? Oder einfach mal nachgebabbelt weil's dir beim Vorposter so gut gefallen hat?

Am Patchtag sollte man darauf gefasst sein, dass der Server das eine oder andere Mal runterfährt. Ist doch kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## DeeeRoy (12. Dezember 2008)

hehe

auf Carroburg kann ich nur im T1 rumdümpeln... Wenn ich ins T4 will, komme ich wieder in den Char Auswahlbildschirm!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tornby (12. Dezember 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> auf Carroburg kann ich nur im T1 rumdümpeln... Wenn ich ins T4 will, komme ich wieder in den Char Auswahlbildschirm!
> 
> ...



dito! Kann aber auch mit nem twink in den Sümpfen des Vergessens absumpfen.


----------



## Ghune (12. Dezember 2008)

geht mir genau so, sobald ich ins t4 fliege, lande ich bei der charauswahl


----------



## Acy (12. Dezember 2008)

Falls der Server gerade komplett "down" war, dauert's einfach etwas, bis alle Zonen wieder laufen - wartet noch 5-10 Minuten, dann sollte es wieder gehen, wenn der Server denn offen ist.


----------



## manwe2008 (12. Dezember 2008)

So und nach kurzen warmlaufen wieder die ganze Suppe down ... hervorragend!!! Toll getestet der Patch, ich bin begeistert ...


----------



## DeeeRoy (12. Dezember 2008)

Acy schrieb:


> Falls der Server gerade komplett "down" war, dauert's einfach etwas, bis alle Zonen wieder laufen - wartet noch 5-10 Minuten, dann sollte es wieder gehen, wenn der Server denn offen ist.



Der Server war/ist nicht komplett down gegangen!

Nur (hab ich bis jetzt probiert) das T4 Gebiet auf Carroburg ist nicht erreichbar (immer noch nicht)
Und nein, ist nicht mein erstes Onlinespiel aber danke für dein(e) Hilfe/Wissen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 19:07h: Ich kann im T4 Bereich nur Drachenwacht nicht anfliegen (hab mittlerweile schon fast 2 Gold durchs anfliegen verloren, wo kann ich mich für die Rückerstattung melden (ist natürlich nicht ernst gemeint))


----------



## manwe2008 (12. Dezember 2008)

Echt sauber ... steht nur noch: Der Server hat eure Verbindung unterbrochen ... kannst noch ok drücken und dann kommt schwarzer Bildschirm ohne Serverliste ... ganz großes Tennis mal wieder.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Dezember 2008)

Also der Patcher lässt sich bei mir wieder aufrufen ^^


----------



## Ascían (12. Dezember 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Nach unserem gegenwärtigen Kenntnisstand war mindestens ein sehr wichtiger Router der France Telecom ausgefallen.
> Bis eben waren viele Internetservice in Frankreich einschließlich unserer Spieleplattform schwer oder garnicht zu erreichen.
> 
> Unser technisches Team hat eng mit den verantwortlichen zusammengearbeitet und das Problem ist ihren Angaben zufolge nun behoben.



Danke. Hat also nichts mit dem Patch zu tun. Ist wohl das gleiche wie bei WoW und Telia.


----------



## Desdinova (12. Dezember 2008)

Carroburg für mich aktuell nicht mehr erreichbar.

Uhrzeit: 23:13

Edit: Kein Server mehr erreichbar. Scheint wohl was größeres zu sein. Schade, dass sowas immer aufs WE fallen muss


----------



## Andreas201078 (12. Dezember 2008)

wieder der selbe scheiss... ganz toll echt! hätte ich das gewusst wäre ich in die disse gegangen und mir den arsch vollgesoffen aber nein... kann nicht sein das jetzt die server wieder rumspacken


----------



## Zafric (12. Dezember 2008)

Aso ja, wenn er sagt, dass es nichts mit dem Patch zu tuen hat, es aber komischerweise genau auf den Tag fällt, dann hmm ja glaub ich ihm trotzdem? Also ehrlich gesagt, sieht das nach dem nächsten DC für mich aus, dass sie einfach keine Performance liefern, um RvR und Scenarien unter einen Hut zu bringen. Es gab schon seit Beginn Abstürze von Zonen wegen RvR's. Bevor also mir noch einer kommt von wegen, die Spieler seien Schuld am mangelnden RvR, sollten die Server(und meinetwegen die Leitung zum Rechenzenter) gefixt werden. Es kann und darf in so einem Spiel nicht vorkommen, dass der Server regelmäßig abstürzt, wenn sich mal paar Leute den Kopp einschlagen. Und mit Paar, meine ich einen Bruchteil von denen, die bei Städteraids dabei sind-.-


----------



## Noronion (12. Dezember 2008)

egrimm melded ebenfalls die vorher genannten probleme aktuelle zeit 23.16


naja ma sehen wie schnell es jetzt mitten in der nacht das zu reparien.


----------



## Elektrochemie (12. Dezember 2008)

hmm, gerade bei mir auch. Dabei ist nicht nur der Server abgeschmiert, ich habe wieder mal nach langer Zeit einen Bluescreen kassiert (hatte ich lange nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), was aber natürlich nicht am Spiel liegen kann x]


----------



## Zafric (12. Dezember 2008)

Und nur um es mal klipp und klar zu sagen: Sowas ist Blizzard nie passiert. 


P.s.: Steckt euch euer "geh zu wow zurück in den *****"


----------



## Noronion (12. Dezember 2008)

löl, das glaubst auchnur du, habe 4 jahre wow gedadelt und sowas kahm in den 4 jahren des öfteren vor auch wen sowas nich passieren darf, 

ps: geh mit deinem flame woanders hin.

pps: blizzard sind solche sachen noch nach 3 jahren passiert und war is grade ma paar monate alt, somit, wie gesagt flame woanders.


----------



## Andreas201078 (12. Dezember 2008)

Zafric schrieb:


> Aso ja, wenn er sagt, dass es nichts mit dem Patch zu tuen hat, es aber komischerweise genau auf den Tag fällt, dann hmm ja glaub ich ihm trotzdem? Also ehrlich gesagt, sieht das nach dem nächsten DC für mich aus, dass sie einfach keine Performance liefern, um RvR und Scenarien unter einen Hut zu bringen. Es gab schon seit Beginn Abstürze von Zonen wegen RvR's. Bevor also mir noch einer kommt von wegen, die Spieler seien Schuld am mangelnden RvR, sollten die Server(und meinetwegen die Leitung zum Rechenzenter) gefixt werden. Es kann und darf in so einem Spiel nicht vorkommen, dass der Server regelmäßig abstürzt, wenn sich mal paar Leute den Kopp einschlagen. Und mit Paar, meine ich einen Bruchteil von denen, die bei Städteraids dabei sind-.-



genau so ist es! heut gegen 17:00 hergig hölle los im open rvr und alles kackt ab... 23:15 hergig hölle los und wieder kackt alles ab... leute echt bei aller liebe und geduld sowas ist unzumutbar und ein witz! hätte ich eine alternative online games mässig wäre ich weg... lächerlich was die hier abziehen... bin rotzesauer auch wenns keine sau interessiert... fuck echt


----------



## Acksu (12. Dezember 2008)

banid schrieb:


> also auf bolgasgrad tuts immer noch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jap noch immer down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (12. Dezember 2008)

Würd mich freuen, wenn Mythic eine Funktion einbaut, die 15 Minuten vor Serverdown im Chat bescheid sagt und dann alle 5 Minuten daaran erinnert. Anschließend dann minütlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bauernlümmel (12. Dezember 2008)

Andreas201078 schrieb:


> genau so ist es! heut gegen 17:00 hergig hölle los im open rvr und alles kackt ab... 23:15 hergig hölle los und wieder kackt alles ab... leute echt bei aller liebe und geduld sowas ist unzumutbar und ein witz! hätte ich eine alternative online games mässig wäre ich weg... lächerlich was die hier abziehen... bin rotzesauer auch wenns keine sau interessiert... fuck echt



und in wieviele Threads willst du das jetzt noch schreiben?



Zafric schrieb:


> Und nur um es mal klipp und klar zu sagen: Sowas ist Blizzard nie passiert.



du hast seit genau wann WoW gespielt (kann ja noch nicht so lange sein wenn es dir noch nicht passiert ist)?


----------



## Acksu (12. Dezember 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Würd mich freuen, wenn Mythic eine Funktion einbaut, die 15 Minuten vor Serverdown im Chat bescheid sagt und dann alle 5 Minuten daaran erinnert. Anschließend dann minütlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weisst du obs ein gewollter disco war?? :-)) wenn n crash ist dann warnt dich leider keiner.

aber bei wartungen zb wäre es wie bei daoc ne super info


----------



## Desdinova (12. Dezember 2008)

Zafric schrieb:


> Sowas ist Blizzard nie passiert.



Wenn ich mich an das Startwochenende von BC auf Zuluhed erinnere wird mir heute noch schlecht. Die Lagprobleme und ständigen Notfallwartungen, ein halbes bis dreiviertel Jahr vor BC, sind mir auch noch gut in Erinnerung.

BTT: Sieht fast so aus, als wenn ich jetzt ins Bett müsste. Nach spielen sieht das jetzt nicht mehr unbedingt aus.


----------



## Ascían (12. Dezember 2008)

Zafric schrieb:


> Und nur um es mal klipp und klar zu sagen: Sowas ist Blizzard nie passiert.
> 
> 
> P.s.: Steckt euch euer "geh zu wow zurück in den *****"



Seit wann spielst du bitte WoW? Grade am Anfang waren manche Server dauer-down, dazu hatte Blizz noch massive Latency-Probleme mit ihrem Europa-Host Telia. 
Aber das war anno 2005, woher sollst du das wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fakt ist, so etwas kann passieren, grade am Anfang eines MMOs. Wenn WAR auch seine 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, sollte sowas natürlich nicht mehr vorkommen.


----------



## Zafric (12. Dezember 2008)

fc


----------



## Andreas201078 (12. Dezember 2008)

Noronion schrieb:


> löl, das glaubst auchnur du, habe 4 jahre wow gedadelt und sowas kahm in den 4 jahren des öfteren vor auch wen sowas nich passieren darf,
> 
> ps: geh mit deinem flame woanders hin.
> 
> pps: blizzard sind solche sachen noch nach 3 jahren passiert und war is grade ma paar monate alt, somit, wie gesagt flame woanders.



schwachsinn wow hatte auf jeden fall mehr probs am anfang ABER das die server ohne vorwarnung mehrmals am tag abkacken gab es selbst da nicht... sorry bin kein wow fanboi aber das als WAR abkackt ohne ankündigung gab es selbst bei WOW in den anfangstiefeln nicht... nee leute nehmt die brille ab, ich hatte sie auch lange genug auf und habe WAR verteidigt, gerade weil ich die probs von WOW noch kenne... aber das ist kein zustand was hier abgeliefert wird...


----------



## Desdinova (12. Dezember 2008)

Zafric schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst seit Beginn gespielt, und nein, du hast keine Ahnung. Es wurde vorher angekündigt und keine wagen Aussagen getroffen von wegen "ein wichtiger Router" sei ausgefallen. Wenn du mich angreifen willst, bitte kompetent und nicht nach Counterstrike-Pwnz-Ya-Gehaben



Uns ist jetzt allen klar, dass du Blizzard toll und GOA schlecht findest. Ist hier allerdings nicht Thema. Also wenn du Neuigkeiten zur Serversituation hast. Immer her damit. Ansonsten ...

Edit: Hergig geht wieder. Carro noch down -- Uhrzeit: 23:29


----------



## Zafric (12. Dezember 2008)

Oha sorry, wenn Kritik net angebracht ist, dann muss ich passen. Ich nicke zumindest net alles ab.

P.S.: Das neueste vom neuesten: DER SERVER IST DOWN


----------



## Bauernlümmel (12. Dezember 2008)

Zafric schrieb:


> Oha sorry, wenn Kritik net angebracht ist, dann muss ich passen. Ich nicke zumindest net alles ab.



ja dann aber ordentliche Argumente bringen und nicht "bei WoW gab es dass nicht".
Sagen dir Serverwartungen am Fretag bis 11 Uhr noch was, als man sich gegen 18 Uhr dann einloggen konnte?


----------



## YuRiot (12. Dezember 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Nach unserem gegenwärtigen Kenntnisstand war mindestens ein sehr wichtiger Router der France Telecom ausgefallen.
> Bis eben waren viele Internetservice in Frankreich einschließlich unserer Spieleplattform schwer oder garnicht zu erreichen.
> 
> Unser technisches Team hat eng mit den verantwortlichen zusammengearbeitet und das Problem ist ihren Angaben zufolge nun behoben.




also meinen angaben zufolge einen scheißdreck behoben, und ich habe eng mit mir zusammengearbeitet - nämlich einfach versucht auf den server zu kommen! 
dieses schönreden seitens goa/mythic hält man ja bald nicht mehr aus! verarschen kann ich mich allein, dazu muß ich nicht monatlich 13€ hinlegen.
wie schon gesagt: mein account läuft in kurzer zeit aus und es gibt durchaus noch andere spiele, für die ich nicht umsonst zahle!

wenns morgen net läuft, fliegts endgültig von der fp! gruß


----------



## Noronion (12. Dezember 2008)

Andreas201078 schrieb:


> ABER das die server ohne vorwarnung mehrmals am tag abkacken gab es selbst da nicht... sorry bin kein wow fanboi aber das als WAR abkackt ohne ankündigung gab es selbst bei WOW in den anfangstiefeln nicht... Nee leute nehmt die brille ab




entschuldige liest du auch deinen eigenen text bevohr du auf senden drückst?

ein server melded dir auch 15 minuten vorher das er nach ab jetzt 15 minuten keinen bock mehr hat und er einfach abkackt, junge komma bitte klar.


----------



## Bauernlümmel (12. Dezember 2008)

da isses ja endlich mal



YuRiot schrieb:


> dazu muß ich nicht monatlich 13€ hinlegen.


----------



## Zafric (12. Dezember 2008)

Bauernlümmel schrieb:


> ja dann aber ordentliche Argumente bringen und nicht "bei WoW gab es dass nicht".
> Sagen dir Serverwartungen am Fretag bis 11 Uhr noch was, als man sich gegen 18 Uhr dann einloggen konnte?




Nunja, wer ist denn derzeit der Primus im Genre? Der die meisten Spieler bindet? 


Aber gut, ganz ohne WoW:

Ich sehe es als inakzeptabel an, dass mein Geld von 13 Euro pro Monat und besonders, was mich als Schichtdienstler noch mehr nervt, dass meine Freizeit verbraucht wird, für Nichts und wieder Nichts.


----------



## Náyla. (12. Dezember 2008)

Oh man... Router/Server und der ganze Kram sind nicht unzerstörbar. Sowas passiert halt. Man kann sich auch künstlich aufregen... Und der 13-Euro-Joker bringt es schon seit locker 4 Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## joke78 (12. Dezember 2008)

jetzt kacken die server einmal ab, weil ein weiss-ich-wer über ein kabel gestolpert ist oder weil irgendwo ein router nicht mehr funktioniert und ihr macht so ein drama?

Klar ist es ärgerlich wenn man sich aufs Spielen gefreut hat und dann geht nix...aber es ist nun mal.

Ich für meinen Teil geh jetzt ins Bett, damit ich morgen wieder fit bin zum weiterzocken.

Nacht.


----------



## Desdinova (12. Dezember 2008)

Zafric schrieb:


> Ich sehe es als inakzeptabel an, dass mein Geld von 13 Euro pro Monat und besonders, was mich als Schichtdienstler noch mehr nervt, dass meine Freizeit verbraucht wird, für Nichts und wieder Nichts.



Da geb ich dir recht.

Ich würde mich selbst als "Casual-Gamer" bezeichnen und hab daher nur an bestimmten Tagen Zeit zu spielen. Voll nutzen kann ich diese aber leider nur selten.


----------



## Acksu (12. Dezember 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Oh man... Router/Server und der ganze Kram sind nicht unzerstörbar. Sowas passiert halt. Man kann sich auch künstlich aufregen... Und der 13-Euro-Joker bringt es schon seit locker 4 Jahren nicht mehr.




#2


----------



## Andreas201078 (12. Dezember 2008)

Noronion schrieb:


> entschuldige liest du auch deinen eigenen text bevohr du auf senden drückst?
> 
> ein server melded dir auch 15 minuten vorher das er nach ab jetzt 15 minuten keinen bock mehr hat und er einfach abkackt, junge komma bitte klar.



wenn sowas einmal am tag passiert kein thema aber zweimal ist ein witz und wenn du das verteidigst meinetwegen... typisch deutsche mentalität alles hinnehmen und entschuldigen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gott ist mir schlecht... kein wunder das aus dem land nix mehr wird... aber das ist ein anderes thema... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metzelkoch (12. Dezember 2008)

Zafric schrieb:


> Und nur um es mal klipp und klar zu sagen: Sowas ist Blizzard nie passiert.
> 
> 
> P.s.: Steckt euch euer "geh zu wow zurück in den *****"



Deine Kommentare passen aber durchaus perfekt zu dem Bild von dir ....


----------



## Bauernlümmel (12. Dezember 2008)

Zafric schrieb:


> Nunja, wer ist denn derzeit der Primus im Genre? Der die meisten Spieler bindet?



Es ging aber nicht darum wer der Primus ist sondern um deine Behauptung, dass es sowas bei Blizzard nicht gegeben hat; und auch dem Primus ist es schon passiert.

und die 13€ zum 2.


----------



## Ascían (12. Dezember 2008)

Einige Flames hier sind so hart lächerlich, dass sie schon fast aus dem Wow-Forum stammen könnten.

Da erklärt der Community Manager hier die Ursache, und es gibt Leute die unterstellen ihm tatsächlich zu Lügen. Da packt man sich echt an den Kopf.

Auch die obligatorischen "Wofür zahl ich meine 13 Euro im Monat, die ich sonst für 2 Schachteln Kippen an einem Freitag Abend ausgegeben hätte, wenn die Server nicht funktionieren??!!111elf" dürfen hier nicht fehlen. Alles beim Alten also. Es hört doch eh keiner auf, war schon bei WoW so. So oft wie es dort angedroht wurde, dürften noch nichtmal 11 Leute mehr spielen, geschweige denn 11 Millionen.


----------



## Zafric (12. Dezember 2008)

Noronion schrieb:


> entschuldige liest du auch deinen eigenen text bevohr du auf senden drückst?
> 
> ein server melded dir auch 15 minuten vorher das er nach ab jetzt 15 minuten keinen bock mehr hat und er einfach abkackt, junge komma bitte klar.




Bevor du noch einmal auf den Gedanken kommst, jemanden zu kritisieren: Satzzeichen, lasse ich aussen vor, aber es heisst: bevor, meldet,dass, komm mal.
Bin eigentlich net Klugscheisser, aber du hast es verdient.


----------



## Acksu (12. Dezember 2008)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir recht.
> 
> Ich würde mich selbst als "Casual-Gamer" bezeichnen und hab daher nur an bestimmten Tagen Zeit zu spielen. Voll nutzen kann ich diese aber leider nur selten.




Ihr entscheidet euch doch vorher dafür ob ihr spielt oder nicht?? Und ihr wisst auch vorher das ihr nur zu gewissen Zeiten spielen könnt!
Also bringt das nörgeln nichts das es teuer ist und 13 Euro kostet, nur weil ihr nur an gewissen tagen spielen könnt. Es war doch eure Entscheidung!


----------



## Náyla. (12. Dezember 2008)

Das einzige, was mich ein wenig wurmt ist die Tatsache, dass noch immer nichts auf war-europe steht...


----------



## Bauernlümmel (12. Dezember 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mich ein wenig wurmt ist die Tatsache, dass noch immer nichts auf war-europe steht...



weil es zwischendurch immer mal wieder geht, wie jetzt grad


----------



## Metzelkoch (12. Dezember 2008)

Geht doch wieder alles nur Erengrad nicht ... hmm


----------



## Náyla. (12. Dezember 2008)

Okay, Averland und Huss sind wieder online.


----------



## Acksu (12. Dezember 2008)

bolgasgrad ist auch wieder erreichbar!


----------



## Noronion (12. Dezember 2008)

Andreas201078 schrieb:


> wenn sowas einmal am tag passiert kein thema aber zweimal ist ein witz und wenn du das verteidigst meinetwegen... typisch deutsche mentalität alles hinnehmen und entschuldigen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was hatn das damit zu tun? 

wie ich schon sagte goa´s rechnerleistung scheint nicht dem zu entsprechen was sie vorgegeben bekommen, somit kann das schonmal 2 ja sogar auch 5-10 mal wie bei blizz am anfang passieren.




Zafric schrieb:


> Bevor du noch einmal auf den Gedanken kommst, jemanden zu kritisieren: Satzzeichen, lasse ich aussen vor, aber es heisst: bevor, meldet,dass, komm mal.
> Bin eigentlich net Klugscheisser, aber du hasts verdient.




und darauf habe ich gewartet, ich danke dir das du mich nich enttäuscht in bezug darauf das , 

wen man recht hat aber nur klein und schnell schreibt mit rechtschreibflames begrüsst wird, aber nunja du scheinst ja deinen irrtum einzusehen:-)


----------



## Andreas201078 (12. Dezember 2008)

um die scheiss 13 Euro geht es mir auch garnicht... allerdings habe ich ein riesen problem mit unzuverlässigen "sachen" siehe WAR... sollen sie ihre fresse aufreissen und sagen das ihre kack server es nicht packen, wenn mehr als 200+ leute in einem gebiet rumeiern... kann nicht sein das hier alles abkackt weil die irgendwelche hardware ausm  2. weltkrieg haben... echt erbärmlich und ja es reicht langsam!


----------



## YuRiot (12. Dezember 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Einige Flames hier sind so hart lächerlich, dass sie schon fast aus dem Wow-Forum stammen könnten.
> 
> Da erklärt der Community Manager hier die Ursache, und es gibt Leute die unterstellen ihm tatsächlich zu Lügen. Da packt man sich echt an den Kopf.
> 
> Auch die obligatorischen "Wofür zahl ich meine 13 Euro im Monat, die ich sonst für 2 Schachteln Kippen an einem Freitag Abend ausgegeben hätte, wenn die Server nicht funktionieren??!!111elf" dürfen hier nicht fehlen. Alles beim Alten also. Es hört doch eh keiner auf, war schon bei WoW so. So oft wie es dort angedroht wurde, dürften noch nichtmal 11 Leute mehr spielen, geschweige denn 11 Millionen.



der manager brauch uns nicht mit irgendeinem "es müßte jetzt wieder gehen, haben die gesagt" kommen, wenn hier alle schreiben, daß es bei ihnen nicht läuft! oder seh ich das etwa falsch?
fakt ist, die server sind am abkacken. 
jetzt zieht halt die goa-masche von wegen "ordner löschen, dateien überprüfen, inet checke, etc" nicht mehr und sie müssen sich ne neue ausrede einfallen lassen - allerdings echt ne sehr flache!
und das für 120983019873 euro im monat -  regt euch auf, ihr "mir-macht-das-nix-so-ist-das-haltler" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (12. Dezember 2008)

Andreas201078 schrieb:


> um die scheiss 13 Euro geht es mir auch garnicht... allerdings habe ich ein riesen problem mit unzuverlässigen "sachen" siehe WAR... sollen sie ihre fresse aufreissen und sagen das ihre kack server es nicht packen, wenn mehr als 200+ leute in einem gebiet rumeiern... kann nicht sein das hier alles abkackt weil die irgendwelche hardware ausm  2. weltkrieg haben... echt erbärmlich und ja es reicht langsam!



Das einzig Erbärmliche ist die Art und Weise, in der du dich artikulierst. Wenn dem Host ein Backbone abraucht, oder ein großer Router rumzickt, dann nützen auch die besten Server nichts - ein Porsche fährt auch nur mit Benzin, wie ein Trabant ebenso.


----------



## Jadeblut (12. Dezember 2008)

Würd mich echt mal interessieren wie GOA eng mit "dem" verantwortlichen zusammen gearbeitet hat...

Stell mir grad vor wie die Telekomiker da an ihren Routern rumbasteln und nix hinbekommen... aber dann...
schickt GOA ihren Cisco experten in der glänzenden Rüstung hin der denen mal eben zeigt wie man so nen Router austauscht XD

Irgenwie echt lächerlich wenn der Patch die Leute zu etwas anregt (z.b. Burgen angreifen etc.) was die Server kein Stück verkraften...

ka wer hier wen verarscht, ob die Telekom da GOA verarscht oder GOA uns aber rofl... wie soll nen router es schaffen das wir uns anmelden und einloggen können, aber die welt nichtmehr betreten können? Da hab selbst ich genug Ausbildung um zu wissen das das Humbuk ist. Entweder routet das Ding oder net, ich glaub kaum das der nach dem einloggen urplötzlich dns oder ähnliches braucht.

Finds schon asi genug das die ihre mies programmierten wannabe Patches an nem Wochenende aufspielen. Können die das net Mittwochs machen so wie Blizz?
Interface und so haben die ja genug von WoW übernommen, warum nicht auch mal die sinvollen Sachen?

P.S. Ja, ich liebe Blizzard, Blizz hat halt mit WoW nen hohen Standard gesetzt an den GOA nichtmal annähernd ran kommt, da könnt ihr flamen wie ihr wollt, das macht Warhammer nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## Ascían (12. Dezember 2008)

Ok, ich glaub jetzt kann mal zu hier. Ist ja nicht zum Aushalten, was einige als "Fachwissen" verkaufen. Wenn du dich anmelden kannst, aber nicht einloggen, dann ist der Login-Server online, aber der Spielwelt-Server nicht. 



Don Quijote hatte es besser.


----------



## Zafric (13. Dezember 2008)

So an alle Spezies hier wegen dem Geld. Ihr scheint ja alle die MegaBonzen zu sein. Ich würde mich über 13 Euro extra freuen, ja tatsächlich, ich würde mich sogar freuen, wenn ich mir sie einfach nur sparen könnte. Wenn 13 (26 Mark) für euch heutzutage kein Geld mehr ist, dann bitte ich darum, dass ihr mir erklärt, wie und wo ihr arbeitet, aber ich bin noch net so abgehoben, dass ich darauf einfach verzichten würde.
Und an den Spezi, der hier meint von wegen, dass ich net erwarten kann, jederzeit zu spielen, ausser an Patchzeiten, auf die ich mich einrichten könnte, von wegen Arbeitszeiten, der zeigt mir Listen von kommenden Downtimes . Sonst kann man sich nicht vorbereiten, und es ist auch nicht notwendig, wenn es angeblich für Casuals ist.


Wer das nicht kann, wird mir zwangsläufig zustimmen müsse, dass es nicht genau das ist, was man als Berufstätiger erwartet hat. (In Anbetracht zu heute Abend.)


----------



## Jadeblut (13. Dezember 2008)

Lol, raffst dus noch? lies mal den GOA post du Nase.

Schreiben die "Es gab nen Prob bei der Telekom" oder "Unser server war down?"
Nein sie schreiben das das Prob bei der Telekom war.

Als ob die da ihre Game Server über ne ganz andere Anbindung ins Netz haun als die Loginserver, welche ja auch so viel zu tun haben...


----------



## timeshaker (13. Dezember 2008)

Interessante, aber völlig überzogene Diskussion. Wie man sehen kann laufen die Server wohl wieder und so lange
hat es nun auch nicht gedauert. Da gibt es mit sicherheit schlimmere Ausfälle von denen viel mehr abhängt
als ein paar Minuten der ach so kostbaren Spielzeit.

Und ja, ich nehme es hin usw..................

Meckert weiter, ich gehe lieber noch etwas spielen!!!!


----------



## Zafric (13. Dezember 2008)

Es ist mein Recht die Wahrheit zu erfahren, und wenn ein wichtiger Router ausgefallen sei, dann müsste das auf jedenfall auch aussehalb des Spiels nachlesbar sein. Nein es gibt nur die Aussage. Und solange man mich nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugt, ist es wie am Anfang: Einfach zu wenig Performance für die Schlachten, die sie so gerne hätten. Und damit gilt meine Aussage:


Wer Schlachten will, die epische Grössen hat, der soll die Server stellen.Basta


----------



## Ascían (13. Dezember 2008)

Jadeblut schrieb:


> Lol, raffst dus noch? lies mal den GOA post du Nase.
> 
> Schreiben die "Es gab nen Prob bei der Telekom" oder "Unser server war down?"
> Nein sie schreiben das das Prob bei der Telekom war.
> ...



Ja ich raffs. Wer sagt dass Loginserver und Game-Server nicht getrennt geroutet werden, um bessere Latenzen zu gewährleisten? 

Würde mich ja gerne weiter mit dir geistig duellieren, aber ich sehe du bist unbewaffnet.


----------



## Zafric (13. Dezember 2008)

Uha, Ascian, traurig. Dazu muss und will ich net mehr sagen.


----------



## Jadeblut (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag einfach mal mehr, undzwar:

1.) Erst sagst du ich bin nen klugscheißer
2.) Sagst du ich bin geistig unbewaffnet
3.) Lass ich mich nicht von GOA verarschen und bring hier einfach mal auf den Punkt das es NICHT an der Telekom lag,
     sondern wie jedes mal wenn das Spiel nicht geht, einfach mal wieder GOAs miese Billigserver abgestürzt sind.
4.) Ja, Loginserver sollte man unbedingt auf anderen Netzen laufen lassen da sie ja bekanntlich teilweise mehrere Logins von einigen kb
     gleichzeitig verarbeiten müssen (vorsicht, nicht in die Ironie Falle tre.... ICH HAB GESAGT NICHT REINTRETEN!!!)


----------



## augegrimli (13. Dezember 2008)

da einige Server die ganze Zeit online sind und die halbwegs ausgelasteten nicht, zieht meiner Meinung nach die Routing und Login Server Argumentation nicht. Da nicht jeder Weltenserver einen eigenen Loginserver haben wird und das Routing zu Servern auch keine unterschiedlichen Wege geht, geh ich auch von Servercrashes aus. Nicht, dass es mich nun so massiv stört, aber die Nummer mit den Telekomroutern nehme ich denen auch nicht ab.


----------



## acidhead (13. Dezember 2008)

lol, das is ja ma ne richtige expertenrunde!
ich frag mich eigentlich nur, warum manche leute hier sich noch nicht bei goa/mythic beworben haben? anscheinend isses für manche ja gar kein problem eine ferndiagnose zu stellen und sie wissen gleich wo der fehler liegt! respekt, solche leute brauchen die im support, schaut doch ma auf die seite ob noch ne stelle frei ist. würd uns alle sicherlich freuen, wenn dann erst gar keine fehler mehr passieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und nen tip noch an die leute die wegen den 13€ am unken sind und sich doch eigentlich so sehr drüber freuen würden, wenn sie das geld sparen könnten: abo kündigen und gut is!


----------



## Raslyk (13. Dezember 2008)

Probleme mit dem ISP

Heute am späten Nachmittag sind bei unserem Internet Service Provider in Franckreich massive Routing-Probleme aufgetreten, die dazu führten, dass Spieler außerhalb von Frankreich die Verbindung zu unseren Servern verloren, den Patcher nicht erreichen konnten oder ähnliches. Nachdem das Problem zu Beginn des Abends zunächst umgangen war, ist es jetzt wieder aufgetreten und führt dazu, dass viele von euch daran gehindert werden, WAR zu spielen.

Wir versichern euch, dass unser technisches Team alles daran setzt, die Situation mit den Anbietern so schnell wie möglich zu lösen und wir werden euch hier über die Situation auf dem Laufenden halten, wenn uns neue Informationen vorliegen.

Quelle: www.war-europe.com


----------



## acidhead (13. Dezember 2008)

Raslyk schrieb:


> Probleme mit dem ISP
> 
> Heute am späten Nachmittag sind bei unserem Internet Service Provider in Franckreich massive Routing-Probleme aufgetreten, die dazu führten, dass Spieler außerhalb von Frankreich die Verbindung zu unseren Servern verloren, den Patcher nicht erreichen konnten oder ähnliches. Nachdem das Problem zu Beginn des Abends zunächst umgangen war, ist es jetzt wieder aufgetreten und führt dazu, dass viele von euch daran gehindert werden, WAR zu spielen.
> 
> ...


kann ja gar nich sein, wir haben hier im forum doch weitaus qualifiziertere fachleute die es besser wissen xD


----------



## Gloti (13. Dezember 2008)

Hergig: Servercrash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andreas201078 (13. Dezember 2008)

reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeespekt der nächste serverdown... so lächerlich was hier abgeht... spackenverein! und JA sperrt mich deswegen ist mir scheiss egal!!!


----------



## Zafric (13. Dezember 2008)

acidhead schrieb:


> lol, das is ja ma ne richtige expertenrunde!
> ich frag mich eigentlich nur, warum manche leute hier sich noch nicht bei goa/mythic beworben haben? anscheinend isses für manche ja gar kein problem eine ferndiagnose zu stellen und sie wissen gleich wo der fehler liegt! respekt, solche leute brauchen die im support, schaut doch ma auf die seite ob noch ne stelle frei ist. würd uns alle sicherlich freuen, wenn dann erst gar keine fehler mehr passieren
> 
> 
> ...



Oha, da haben wir den Experten, scheisse, ich sollte mich wirklich als ausgebildeter dieses Faches in Acht nehmen.
Ich halte dich eher für den Möchtegern-Ich-Kann-Mein-Windows-Einstellen Helden. 
Ajo, die 13 Euro kannst du mir gerne überweisen, du, "sorry an die admins, aber lest den ganzen text",  arroganter Vollpfosten.
Ich gebe dir gerne meine Kontodaten frei,damit du mir deine nutzlosen und wirklich entbehrlichen 13 Euro übwerweist, wenn du Geld als Argument nicht mehr erkennst. 

Ich denke, dass ich , wenn ich 13 Euro im Monat bezahle, auch was erwarten kann.

P.S.: schau dich einfach mal um, was man für 13 euro im monat bekommen kann, und nochmal sorry, DU DEPP!


----------



## Náyla. (13. Dezember 2008)

> Ich denke, dass ich , wenn ich 13 Euro im Monat bezahle, auch was erwarten kann.



Ja, kannst du, und zwar dass du spielen darfst und kannst. Allerdings sind diese Begebenheiten nicht immer gegeben, das ist halt das Risiko bei einem Onlinespiel. Du kannst dir natürlich auch gerne Drakensang holen und den Herstellern monatlich 13 Euro überweisen. Die würden sich auch freuen. Du hast keinerlei Probleme mit Serverdowns, du kannst sofort loslegen und keine Bugs! Ist das nicht herrlich?


----------



## everblue (13. Dezember 2008)

Mythic sollte T-Systems (Deutsche Telekom) für die Server verpflichten, deutsche qualität !!!


----------



## Astravall (13. Dezember 2008)

GOA gehört zur France-Telecom und es gab ein ähnlices Problem auch bei DAoC schon mal ... Mythic hat aus den Erfahrungen mit GOA ja nix gelernt ... abwarten und Teetrinken ... gut dass ich jetzt erst aufgestanden bin. Hin bekommen tut es GOA sicher.

Ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt ... wir haben auf Huss von 19-22 Uhr Praag gelockt waren dann noch Chaoswüste und dann musste ich irgendwann nach 22:30 Uhr dann doch mal off ... alles ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Algo


----------



## Cebita71 (13. Dezember 2008)

Also das mit dem Verbindungsabbruch gestern betraf auch mich, danach war ja ein einloggen nimmer möglich (Zeitüberschreitung). aber jetzt hab ich nen fehler der mir die Haare grau werden lässt. Wenn ich einlogge, komm ich bis zu der stelle, wo die benutzerdaten abgefragt werden, und dann wird sofort die verbindung getrennt. 
dachte erst, das mein Pc einen weg hat, weil meine frau 1 meter entfernt auf ihrer kiste fleißig zockte. doch dann haben wir mal ihren account auf meinen rechner eingeloggt und siehe da, der läuft. meinen account wieder probiert, bumm wieder abbruch. 
hab direkt mal an den support geschrieben (auch wenn ich wenig hoffnung habe das sich da noch was am WE tut, kenn den Verein noch von Daoc her). bin ich hier der einzigste mit dem problem oder betrifft das auch noch andere?

mfg

PS: edit.....mein account ist noch bis ende januar bezahlt


----------



## acidhead (13. Dezember 2008)

Zafric schrieb:


> Oha, da haben wir den Experten, scheisse, ich sollte mich wirklich als ausgebildeter dieses Faches in Acht nehmen.
> Ich halte dich eher für den Möchtegern-Ich-Kann-Mein-Windows-Einstellen Helden.
> Ajo, die 13 Euro kannst du mir gerne überweisen, du, "sorry an die admins, aber lest den ganzen text",  arroganter Vollpfosten.
> Ich gebe dir gerne meine Kontodaten frei,damit du mir deine nutzlosen und wirklich entbehrlichen 13 Euro übwerweist, wenn du Geld als Argument nicht mehr erkennst.
> ...



muha, made my day. da hab ich ja genau ins schwarze getroffen. 
is schon komisch, daß du dich gleich direkt angesprochen fühlst, habe ich irgendjemanden direkt angesprochen? naja, damit bugsierst du dich halt selber in die zielgruppe meines posts.
niemand hat gesagt, daß 13€ nutzlos sind und ich weiß geld auch wirklich zu schätzen, nur hab ich soweit die einsicht, daß ich weiß, was ich für das geld verlangen kann und das ist, wie schon oben erwähnt, zu spielen und nix weiter sonst. niemand gibt einem die vetragliche garantie, daß das spiel immer fehlerfrei läuft! 
naja, auf deine nun wirklich einfallslosen und billigen beleidigungen will ich ma gar nich erst eingehen, die sagen schon genug über dich und deine verhaltensweise aus und damit ist dazu auch schon mehr als genug gesagt, bedarf keines weiteren kommentares.
ach ja btw ich kann wirklich mein windows einstellen, sensationell nicht wahr?!? 

ps: warst du nich auch derjenige, der gesagt hat, daß es sowas bei wow nich gab??? muhahaha


----------



## crazyb00n (13. Dezember 2008)

Gerade nen richtigen geilen fight gegeben in Reikland auf Carroburg und wie solls auch anders sein.. Server geht plötzlich down -.-#


----------



## Tiegars (13. Dezember 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> Gerade nen richtigen geilen fight gegeben in Reikland auf Carroburg und wie solls auch anders sein.. Server geht plötzlich down -.-#


Jupp leider aber das kriegen die wieder hin^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## crazyb00n (13. Dezember 2008)

Wie eben aus meiner Gilde meinte.. das waren die Destros die hatten angst das gebiet zu verlieren und haben den Server gehackt/abgeschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (13. Dezember 2008)

es spricht ja auch für profis das man so einen wichtigen patch an einem freitag einspielt, ich kenne kaum eine firma mit mehreren 100k kunden die es wagen würde, software updates kurz vor einem der meisten genutzten tage, in diesem fall das wochenende, einzuspielen. 
dieses gottvertrauen hätte ich auch gerne, könnte aber auch überheblichkeit sein oder schlicht und einfach dummheit.


----------

